# Opinion on this puppy...



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Can I get some outside opinions on this puppy? She's 7.5 weeks old in the photo, I'm bias as she's sired by my boy Eclipse. Thanks!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I have no technical help .... but she is really cute.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

She's adorable- can't help you much from there. Nice topline but I'm a nut on toplines anway. Got any pics of her from the front - and moving video? :


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

looks good to me, what a cutie!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

not worth keeping.
Send her my way!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Is her tail kind of short, or is that the photo?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Is her tail kind of short, or is that the photo?


Doesn't look short to me, could be the photo.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

To me, there's a lot to like--the top line, and what appears to be a short back, and nice bend of stifle.

The forechest looks nice--if you want to be picky, maybe she should have a tad more?

At that age, they are all ears too, aren't they? But that head will grow into those ears.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Love her! She's adorable.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I think she is adorable! I don't know any of the technical speak, but I like the way she stands. 

Can I have her?


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not an expert, but I would agree she has a great topline and she appears to stand very nicely. She is quite a cutie!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice Girl, looks to be pretty balanced. It would be easier to evaluate if I could see her movement. Photos are so tough. She looks to be just a little higher over the loin on her topline, maybe she is just doing that in the photo(but if you see it in the lines). Maybe a little more front/chest, then again can't feel the post sternum. How is her stop? Looks like maybe she could have a little more, as I have found it never comes back to what it was with my guys as pups(but line mature differently). 

Don't get me started, I have a litter coming up that I will be picking apart for weeks. So please don't feel like I am trying to find wrong in this beautiful little girl, just comparing her to what I have seen!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

SunGold said:


> Doesn't look short to me, could be the photo.


I look for short, fat tails at this age...


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks ya'll! She's darker than anything I've ever had, but I really like her!


----------

